# Old well pump, tub faucet



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Found these this past week.

Meyers pump.

I've never seen this tub faucet before. Anyone know the manufacturer?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never seen a tub valve like that one. I won't even hazard a guess.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

moen would be my guess two roll pins under the cap one is a pivot the other holds the handle on.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The shower valve looks like an old Am Std design...
They were very similar to Kohler's Niedecken...


----------

